# TKs Bastelfred



## TortureKing (5. August 2004)

Nachdem ich mich ja wie bekannt von meinem geliebten Merida Carbon Rahmen trennen mußte, da ihn offensichtlich in seinem fortgeschrittenen Alter die Gelenksathritis und das Muffensausen ereilt hat ..... schaute ich mich ne Zeit lang um und habe mir nun nen Cube-Rahmen ((Alu) aus dem großen E) der LTD Serie zugelegt.

Zuerst sollte es ja ein SSPler werden, da ich aber ja immer noch kein neues Schaltungsrad habe und SSP auf Dauer und bei großen Touren dann doch schnell substanziel wird, vor allem wenn man wie ich nur Shaltungsblödel kennt   .

Und jetzt geht es eben um die Komponenten ..... alle Leichtbauer und Leute mit unbegrenzten Talern im Geldbeutel sollen bitte gleich wieder aufhören zu lesen  .... es soll ein erschwingliches und stabiles Modell werden, da meine 0,15 Tonnen gerne auch mal über ne Wurzel hüpfen, oder ein paar Treppchen runterschütteln, bzw. ich nicht unbedingt nach 4 Wochen neues Material kaufen will.

*Zur Verfügung habe ich: *
Rahmen:  Cube ALU 7005 CNC der LTD-Serie
Gabel: Manitou MX-Comp 2004 ETA
Vorbau: DMR DH
Lenker: evtl. DMR-DH Rizer Bar (kann aber auch noch ein anderer werden)
Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic Integrated / war eingebaut (taugt der  ?)
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35

*Geplant (hier brauche ich noch Beratung) ist: *
Bremsen: Hayes HFX-9 HD - 203mm Scheibe - schwarz
Sattelstütze Ritchey oder NJ7
Sattel Flite Titanium
Naben: XT ???
Felgen: ???
Kurbel: XT oder Ritchey Pro ?? 
Innenlager: ???
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 
Kassette:SRam 990 oder Deore XT beides 11-32


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

1. ALU??? - Du entäuscht mich, für des Geld hättest Du was "gescheites" bekommen...  

Felgen: Mavic xm819  in UST-Version





Innenlager: FSA CrMo ISIS
Kurbeln: Ritchey Pro ISIS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (5. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ALU??? - Du entäuscht mich, für des Geld hättest Du was "gescheites" bekommen...




Hey, immerhin hatte er vorher nen Merida Carbon-Rahmen..... tendenziell würd ich sagen: es geht aufwärts    

Und Ziele braucht man ja im Leben    

btw: geile Felgen!! Aber für den VK bei den Kurbeln + Innenlager bekommste ja bald scho nen Satz XTR von 2002 .... vorausgesetzt, man steht auf Shimano


----------



## TortureKing (5. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, immerhin hatte er vorher nen Merida Carbon-Rahmen..... tendenziell würd ich sagen: es geht aufwärts



Und bei 110,- konnte ich nicht wiederstehn


----------



## TortureKing (6. August 2004)

ach ja .... ich nehme natürlich auch gerne gebrauchtes Stuff von Euch, insofern es noch i.O ist ....


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2004)

hallöchen tortourking ;-)


na hört sich doch gut an ;-)) das herzstück hast du ja nn schonmal + einige teile ,-)

wegen bremsen. die hayes sind ok. naben würde ich durchaus shimano nehmen oder eben dt hügi inox ;-). 

hab leider nix mehr im keller rumfliegen ;-( sonst hätte ich gleich gespendet.


grüße coffee


----------



## manic (6. August 2004)

Also nabentechnisch finde ich diese silent clutch ja geil KeiN geräusch vom Freilauf her. Die schwarzen XT sind doch in Ordnung und dazu dann die schwarzen DT Swiss Felgen. So was in der Richtung hat sich Fuzzy letztens gekauft. Sehr nett....

Kurbeln, Bremsen, Sattel und so gehe ich absolut d´accord. Und bei ner XT ist nix falsch gemacht.


----------



## nutallabrot (12. August 2004)

Hallo TK, deine Manitou ist übrigens eine Marzocchi ;-)

Wenn das die aus dem Merida ist würde ich auch mal den Schaftdurchmesser ausmessen - könnte nämlich sein, dass das 1" ist und du für dein Cube 1 1/8" brauchst.


----------



## TortureKing (12. August 2004)

lol stimmt du hast recht ..... natürlich ist es ne Zochi ...... aber der Schaft ist schon 1 1/8 ( i know this) ... ist ja das einzige neue Teil das ich besitze (03er Modello)


----------



## FuzzyLogic (12. August 2004)

Eine Frage aus meiner Sicht waere noch, ob du bei limitiertem Budget an einem Hardtail wirklich unbedingt Scheibenbremsen willst, oder ob es die guten alten V-Brakes nicht vielleicht auch tun...   (vorausgesetzt du willst noch an einer Ecke Geld sparen um sie an einer anderen wieder auszugeben oder so...)

Ansonsten denke ich auch, dass abseits aller Ideologie Shimanos XT immer eine gute Wahl ist, und wuerde auch gleich die Kurbeln dazu nehmen, zumal sie billiger sind als die Ritchey und funktionell mindestens genauso gut.

Wenn du die 2004er XT nimmst hat sich auch gleich die Frage nach dem Innenlager erledigt   

Und wenn dann dein gesamter "Drivetrain" von Shimano stammt wuerde ich auch keine SRAM- Kassette verbauen.

Bei den Felgen ist zunaechst die Frage, ob UST oder nicht. Da gibt es einiges Fuer und Wider (aber auch schon genuegend Threads dazu). Nach dieser Entscheidung wuerde ich dann ganz klassisch eine Mavic- Felge nehmen (auch wenn ich Mavic ungefaehr so gut leiden kann wie viele andere Shimano und mir deswegen wie Manic schon schrieb lieber eine DT Swiss- Felge geholt habe). Die XM819 von Alti war ein guter Vorschlag.

EDIT: Von den Ritchey- Steuersaetzen halte ich nicht viel, aber das sind nicht repraesentative persoenliche Erfahrungen (der einzige Steuersatz, der mir bisher kaputt ging war Ritchey). Wenn er drin ist lass ihn drin, der Aufwand ihn spaeter zu tauschen ist auch nicht _so_ viel groesser als jetzt, und er wird schon nicht gleich nach zwei Wochen den Geist aufgeben...)


----------



## TortureKing (12. August 2004)

Jo, da ist was wahres dran .....

ich hab mich dennoch für Scheibe entschieden, da ich einfach nach 2 Probefahrten verliebt in dieses Bremsgefühl bin.

Ich bestelle:

XT - Disc 2004 Komplettgruppe
(ob nun mit nem Update auf ne 203er Scheibe überschlafe ich heute noch)
evtl. gibts hier nochmal Meinungen

Ich habe hier lange rumüberlegt, aber da es die normalen Hebel und Rapids nur einzeln im Zukauf und nicht als Option gibt, bleibe ich erst mal bei Shimano komplett und wenn mir die Schaltung und die Bremsen nicht passen kann ich immer noch wechseln und habe letztlich kein Geld kaputt gemacht.

Sattelklemme: Pogo (weil mir die gut gefällt)
Sattelstütze: eine von mir am anderen Rad schon erprobte NC17 Emp. Pro
Sattel: irgend ein Flite ... entweder ProLink TransAm in sw/sl oder ein XP TriGel
Lenker: Truvativ Hussfelt Rizer
Felge: Sun Single Track


Danke für die Mithilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (12. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> aber da es die normalen Hebel und Rapids nur einzeln im Zukauf und nicht als Option gibt



Hmm. Heisst das da sind zwangslaeufig die Dual Control- Hebel dabei? Die Dinger kann ich ja gar nicht leiden. Aber wie so vieles ist auch das Geschmackssache. Aber das ist sicher nicht ganz billig, da im Zweifel anschliessend Rapidfire (gibt's die ueberhaupt auf absehbare Zeit noch?) und Bremshebel nachzukaufen. Bist du schon mal Dual Control gefahren?


----------



## nutallabrot (12. August 2004)

überleg dir das nochmal mit Dual Control - das ist meiner Meinung nach nur was für Leute mit dünnen, langen Fingern. Und hey, Magura macht auch gute Disc-Stopper.

Ich persönlich finde ja, dass kein Mensch mehr Schaltung braucht als eine LX, aber ich glaube, ich bin da ein wenig schizophren wenn ich mich in meiner Wohnung so umschaue....


----------



## TortureKing (12. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Heisst das da sind zwangslaeufig die Dual Control- Hebel dabei? Die Dinger kann ich ja gar nicht leiden. Aber wie so vieles ist auch das Geschmackssache. Aber das ist sicher nicht ganz billig, da im Zweifel anschliessend Rapidfire (gibt's die ueberhaupt auf absehbare Zeit noch?) und Bremshebel nachzukaufen. Bist du schon mal Dual Control gefahren?


nee, avber ich wenn mir die Einzelteile mit Normalhebeln für Scheibenbremse und Rpids zusammenstelle, komme ich weit über den Preis der kompletten Gruppe .... so als dann fahre ich mal die "neue Technik" und wenn ichs dann nicht mehr aushalte kann ich immer noch umrüsten.


----------



## TortureKing (12. August 2004)

@ Nutella .... ja auch das hab ich durchgespielt aber ich bekomme Einzelkomponenten auch als LX / XT Mix meist zum gleichen Preis wie die komplette XT Gruppe .... nur mal zur Info 575,- für ne komplette 2004er Disk XT Gruppe sind wohl nicht ganz so schlecht


----------



## Frazer (12. August 2004)

Bin die Dual-Control-Dinger mal bei meinem Schwager gefahren, glaub mir: DU WIRST SIE HASSEN!!!    
Also als normalo-Biker reichen mir meine Rapidfire, da schnall ich wenigstens die Technik ... des is für nen technisch unbegabten scho net schlecht   

@nutella

wie bitte?? Nix anderes als LX??? Neeeeee, weil wenn ich schon was von meinen Komponenten schrotte, will ichs wenigstens auch im Geldbeutel richtig merken    und außerdem lebe ich nach dem Grundsatz: hauptsache, das Material passt   


Und nochwas zu den Scheiben: ich würde keine Maguras nehmen,  mir gefallen die Hayes besser... aber des is nur meine Meinung


----------



## showman (15. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> DU WIRST SIE HASSEN!!!


Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen    

Bei deiner Länge mal Breite mal Höhe und dem daraus resultierenden Gewicht würd ich dir nen Atomlab Laufradsatz empfehlen. Der ist zwar fast so schwer wie du aber geht nicht kaputt  

Gruß Showman

PS: Bis auf die Dual Control super Auswahl. Wird sicher schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (15. August 2004)

hey, hat jemand dem Torture seine Handynummer für mich ???
ich hab se aus Versehen gelöscht...

@Torture
hätte da was für dich...
XT Shifter Rapid Fire
XT Bremshebel mit XTR Disc und 203er Scheibe vorne und 180 oder 160 hinten, evtl. auch ein SW, alles nur 500 km gefahren...
weiss gar net wieso mir das erst jetzt einfällt...

Ruf halt mal durch...

Bateman


----------



## Bateman (15. August 2004)

hey Torture, dein Postfach is voll...

Lösch mal ein paar PMs....

und auch die gesendeten mitlöschen...gg

welchen Umwerfertyp und welches Mass brauchst Du ???

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (15. August 2004)

pms sind leer .....
ich brauche 35er Top Pull


----------



## Coffee (16. August 2004)

nimmt ja schon formen an das neue bike ;-)) *freu*

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

soderle ... gerade die Gabel mit dem neuen Standrohr von meiner Lieblingsfahrradmechanikerin abgeholt  ...... später bau ich´s dann ein und wenn ich nicht bald was von Bateman höre wird´s wohl auch ein Singlespeeder werden 

P.S. shit, das vorne doch nur ne max 180er Scheibe reingeht


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

By the way .... hat noch jemand nen alten Rennradlenker und nen 1" Vorbau (für Schraubgabel) bei sich rumfliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht ?

Evtl. nehm ich auch ne 1" Gabel für Ahead ab ......


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

2 mal hier ruf. lenker und pinarello vorbau auf lager hab


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

@ beelze,

reichst du mri mal itte deinen lippenstift...ich seh heute so blass aus   


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

gerne. so von frau zu frau   übrigens die farbe heisst HOT


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

so sehen die bilder auch aus   

P.S. leider passen mir die D körbchen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens die farbe heisst HOT


Ach, das war der Lippenstift, ich dachte, das liegt an dir...


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so sehen die bilder auch aus
> 
> P.S. leider passen mir die D körbchen nicht




kann ihn ja mal zur anprobe mitbringen. bei dunkelblau mit spitze sagt dein mann sicher nicht nein


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

..... und ich kann ja wieder die Größenanpassung vornehmen


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> 2 mal hier ruf. lenker und pinarello vorbau auf lager hab


Lenkerbreite, Photo, Preis ?


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und ich kann ja wieder die Größenanpassung vornehmen



da sagt mein mann dann ganz sicher NEIN  

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (25. August 2004)

Aktueller Stand :

Ich hab immer noch nichts bestellt .........

aber ein neues Schnäpchen in Aussicht:

XT 04 Gruppe   
* Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT 04
* Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT 04 
* Tretkurbel Shimano Deore XT 04
* Innenlager Shimano Deore XT 04 
* Kassette Shimano Deore XT 04 9fach
* Kette Shimano Deore XT HG93
* Nabensatz Shimano Deore XT 04 32Loch

* Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT 03
* Scheibenbremsen Hayes HFX-9 sw ( 2x 8" Scheiben +30,-  )


Das ganze für 549,-  



welche Mavic-Felgen nehm ich nun


----------



## manic (25. August 2004)

Hmmm, ich mag immer noch die DT Swiss XR 4.1 Felgen.


----------



## TortureKing (31. August 2004)

soderle .... its done ..... aber wieder alles anders 

Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer zweier XTR-Scheibenbremsen 200 und 160 (da kauf ich mir noch ne 180er Scheibe statt der 200er für vorne) ... mit XT Griffen, XT Rapids, nem XTR Schaltwerk und nem XT Umwerfer .....

hat noch jemand ne nette Kurbel zu verkaufen, dann Angebote an mich


----------



## Frazer (31. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch jemand ne nette Kurbel zu verkaufen, dann Angebote an mich



Hätt daheim noch nen Satz STX Hyperglide C rumliegen .... wär doch mal n netter Kontrast zum Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

Da ich die Teile für den Schalter nun fast alle beisammen habe..... und ich nix zu tun hab   bau ich mir jetzt wie anderswo zu lesen ist mal ne kleine Lichtanlage.

Nachdem aber alles was ich so anpacke zu Endlosprojekten wird, versuche ich mich durch öffentliche zur Schau stellung selbst unter Druck zu setzen und Liste jetzt erst mal die Stücklliste der Reichelt-Bestellung ..... ob ich die Anhängerkupplungs oder Gardena-Variante nehme weis ich noch nicht und wer jetzt überhaupt nicht durchblickt, soll sich überraschen lassen 


Neben den selbstverständlichen Halos (zweimal den 20er und zweimal den 30er )

MAR 1821.1101	Kippschalter, 6(4)A-250V~ 1-polig Aus	2 Stück a´1.40

MAR 343.001	Schutzkappe für Kippschalter MAR1821	2 Stück a´1.20

CSGM 4 SW	Cinchstecker, vergoldet, schwarzer Ring, für 4mm 7 Stück a´0.52

CBGI SW	Cinchbuchse, Einbau, m. ABS-Isol., verg., schw.	5 Stück a´1.20

CKGM 4 SW	Cinchkupplung, vergoldet, schwarzer Ring, f.4mm	3 Stück a´0.59

LAT 275-25	Lautsprecherlitze, 2x 0,75mm², transp., 25m-Ring 1 Stück a´4.80

LCR-12V 3,4P	Blei-Gel-Akku, 12 Volt, 3,4 Ah, 60X134X67mm  2 Stück a´17.95

LADER AL-600	Automatik-Stecker-Ladegerät	1 Stück a´7.45

HAL-SOCKEL GX5,3	Halogen-Fassung GX 5,3	3 Stück a´0.33

LED-REF MR16 WS	Weißer LED-Strahler, Ø50mm, Sockel GX5,3  1 Stück a´13.90


----------



## FuzzyLogic (21. September 2004)

Und jetzt sag uns bitte noch, dass du das nicht alles an _ein_ Rad bauen willst, bitte bitte!


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

naja, ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm ..... 1 Akku und 2 Strahler kommen dran .... aber ich kann variieren zwischen einem Strahler mit LED´s für wenig Licht und gesehen werden und nem 20 Watt Licht für Schotterwege und kleineres ... oder eben fürs grobe dann in der Version 20 Watt als Abblendlicht und 35 Watt als Fernlicht .. und wenns voraussichtlich länger dauert, bzw. mir dann noch die Helmlampe anschließe, eben noch der zweite Akku 

Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## FuzzyLogic (21. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> LED´s für wenig Licht und gesehen werden



Ein 50mm- Strahler mit weissen LEDs und 200 Lux nur zum "gesehen werden"?

...mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 50mm- Strahler mit weissen LEDs und 200 Lux nur zum "gesehen werden"?
> 
> ...mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.


hehehe ... call me Maderioldebbala


----------



## FuzzyLogic (21. September 2004)

Na, wenn dann kauf doch einzelne LEDs und kleb sie am Lenker entlang, oder die Gabel rauf und runter, kannst dann auch welche in verschiedenen Farben nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (21. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn dann kauf doch einzelne LEDs und kleb sie am Lenker entlang, oder die Gabel rauf und runter, kannst dann auch welche in verschiedenen Farben nehmen...


Coooool! Ne Lichtorgel hat glaub ich noch keiner am Bike!!!


----------



## TortureKing (1. Oktober 2004)

Der Schalter steht nun, die Teile sind fast alle da und es wird auch nix mehr geändert:

Rahmen	        Cube ALU
Steuersatz	Ritchey Integrated

Lenker	         Ritchey Rizer Pro
Vorbau	         FSA OS-140 
Griffe	           Richey TGV
Spacer	         Carbon 

Bremsen Shimano XTR
Bremsgriffe	Shimano XT
Scheibe VR	180
Scheibe HR	160
Adapter Scheibe	

Kurbel	         Ritchey Pro ISIS
Innenlager     CMP Power Pro Innenlager ISIS 

Schaltgriffe	Shimano XT Rapids
Umwerfer	Shimano XT
Schaltung	Shimano XTR

Kette	         Kette XTR  9 fach 
Kassette	Kassette LX 9fach 

Sattelstütze   Roox  S4
Sattelklemme  Sattelklemme mit Spanner 
Sattel	          Flite TRI Gel XP 

Pedale	         Shimano PDM 545 

Felgen Mavic F219 
Nabe              VR	HB-M475
Nabe              HR	FH-M475
Reifen VR	 Schwalbe Fat Albert front 2,35
Reifen HR	 Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Schläuche       2x	Nokian Gazzaloddi
Felgenbänder   Textilband
Schnellspanner Ringle Titan
Züge	          Nokon


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Oktober 2004)

bis auf deine 475 naben und ringle spanner isses ok.

warum?...... die 475 sind ja nicht mal deore niveau. da hätte ich was hochwertigeres genommen,und bei scheibenbremse wären mir stahlschnellspanner wie zbs. XT spanner lieber.soll ja halten


----------



## TortureKing (2. Oktober 2004)

bei den Naben gebe ich Dir Recht ..... die waren nur sooooo günstig die Laufräder  und wenn se dann hin sind habe ich nicht viel kaputt gemacht.

Die Ringle sind auch Stahl ... da hab ich vergessen in meiner Auflistung was zu verbessern


----------



## blacksurf (2. Oktober 2004)

an rollenden Teilen zu sparen..ist eher ein schlechtes Konzept, da wäre es am effektivsten...
Xtr Schaltwerk aber Billignaben ts ts ts..
King darüber solltest du nochmals reflektieren

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Soderle, feddich 

Letztendlich ist es nun geworden:

Rahmen	        Cube ALU
Steuersatz	Ritchey Integrated
Gabel             Marzochi MX-Comp ETA 03

Lenker	         Ritchey Rizer Pro
Vorbau	         DMR 
Griffe	           Richey TGV
Spacer	         Carbon 

Bremsen Shimano XTR
Bremsgriffe	Shimano XT
Scheibe VR	180
Scheibe HR	160
Adapter Scheibe	

Kurbel	         Ritchey Pro ISIS
Innenlager     CMP Power Pro Innenlager ISIS 

Schaltgriffe	Shimano XT Rapids
Umwerfer	Shimano XT
Schaltung	Shimano XTR

Kette	         Kette XTR  9 fach 
Kassette	Kassette LX 9fach 

Sattelstütze   Roox  S4
Sattelklemme  Sattelklemme mit Spanner 
Sattel	          Flite TRI Gel XP 

Pedale	         Shimano PDM 545 

Felgen Mavic F219 
Nabe              VR	HB-M475
Nabe              HR	FH-M475
Reifen VR	 Schwalbe Fat Albert front 2,35
Reifen HR	 Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Schläuche       2x	Nokian Gazzaloddi
Felgenbänder   Textilband
Schnellspanner Ringle Stahl

This Bike is dedicated to : 
Coffee - Bateman - Alti - und wer mir noch so alles Teile dafür verkauft hat  
Thx to the academy.


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

und weil ich ein schlechtes Gewissen hab, mir einen Schalter zu bauen, hab ich mir schnell noch den kleinen Italiener hergenommen und wieder her gerichtet:

Lenker:     Ritchey Force Lite Flatbar
Vorbau:     Ultrax Wheeler (Noodle weg / geschliffen / lackiert)
Steuersatz:Benotto / Campagnolo Mix
Rahmen: Benotto Stahl (lackiert)
Gabel: Benotto Stahl  (lackiert)
Bremsen: Shimano Exage (lackiert)
Bremshebel: Tektro
Sattel: Flite TT
Sattelstütze: Kaloy Uno
Laufräder: Shimano WHR 500 (ja, ich weis)
Kurbel: Campagnolo Record
Kettenblatt: Campagnolo Record 42 T
Ritzel: DX 16 T
Reifen: Bontrager Select K

Habt Mitleid mit dem Rad, als Fixie wird es schöner .... aber das dauert noch etwas


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

Zum Silbernen...

da ist ja ne Schaltung dran....

für ne Dose echt schön geworden...dachte eigentlich immer, du bist er "Stahl-Typ".... 


der schwarze Eingänger ist Cool


----------



## Frazer (22. Oktober 2004)

Echt schöne Gefährte   


Hast etz eigentlich schon die Bremsleitung ersetzt??


----------



## manic (22. Oktober 2004)

AHHHHH... *wegrenn* ein integrierter Steuersatz.... 

Mal eiM Ernst: Nicht shclecht geworden das Teil. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (22. Oktober 2004)

Hmm. Wenn ich mir die Teileliste so anschaue und mit den Bildern vergleiche... fuer ne Starrgabel sieht das ganz schoen seltsam aus.

Und intergrierter Steuersatz...tsts... und Cantisockel, wozu? Und...   


Schoenes Rad   

Aber nicht so schoen wie das schwarze.


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Und wenn Ihr denkt das wars jetzt mit dem Stephan ... der kauft keine Teile mehr von mir ...... der hat jetzt alles was er braucht ..... muss ich mir wohl oder übel nen neuen suchen, dem ich meinen alten Scrott raufhängen kann ...... 
FALSCH GEDACHT !!!!! 

Ich bin jetzt Irre geworden und will noch ein Rad mit Leben erfüllen:

Über die Teile die rein sollen und ob SSp oder Schalter usw. bin ich mir noch im Unklaren .... es wird aber auf jeden Fall ein Cyclocrosser mit Rennradlenker, evtl. Scheibenbremsen und ansonsten auch noch ein paar netten Komponenten ..... im Keller steht aber jetzt erst mal der Rahmen ........  







............


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Für die Handarbeit tendiere ich aber stark zu :

Salsa Bell Lap in 46
Salsa Cross Levers


----------



## Bateman (22. Oktober 2004)

schön schön....mensch der Torture, des is mir einer...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (17. Dezember 2004)

soderle .... es Weihnachtet sehr .... 

es ist zwar noch nicht alles in meinem Keller ... aber das wird schon noch .... erst mal ein paar Teilimpressionen 

Rahmen........Principia UCB





Steuersatz....Chris King





Gabel...........Surly Karate Monkey





Lenker..........Salsa BELL LAP CROSS LENKER





Vorbau.........Salsa





Bremsen........Avid-Road (!)-Disc





Bremsgriffe....Campa Record Aero


Bremsgriffe2..Salsa CYCLOCROSS LEVERS





Zughüllen......Nokon


Kurbel...........Campa oder Ritchey
Innenlager.....dementsprechend

Sattelstütze...Salsa SHAFT SEATPOST





Sattel............Flite SLR oder Flite TT

Felgen...........Salsa GORDO CROSS FELGE 700c





Naben............Shimano wegen Scheibenbremse

Reifen............Schwalbe Black Jack 28 1,9 oder Fast Fred 28 * 1,5

Schnellspanner..Salsa Flip Offs





Kette............Miche Bahnkette 1/8





Ritzel............MipMip´s Singlestar 





evtl. Chain Cage......DMR  Cache





und evtl. Spanner von Surly


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. Dezember 2004)

Dekadenter Singlespeed- Pimp...


----------



## manic (20. Dezember 2004)

@Stephan: Du bist echt ne Konsumnutte! 

Aber teilweise gar nicht schlecht. Das könnte PApi teilweise auch gefallen.  Ich sag ja immer noch das der Rahmen nicht deine Größe ist.


----------



## TortureKing (20. Dezember 2004)

den Rahmen kannst Du Dir nicht leisten ...... 

ne Rahmenalternative für mich wüßte ich aber ....


----------



## manic (20. Dezember 2004)

@TK: Ach, da mach ich mir eigentlich keien Sorgen, aber ehrlich gesagt: Wenn Crosser, dann auch ne richtige Cross-Marke. 

Bin ja doch so ein kleiner mArken-Junkie. 

Wird aber wohl noch ne Weile auf sich wearten lassen, da die GEschneke die ich mir zu Wiehnachten gemacht habe, vielfältig, groß und teuer waren. 

Aber vielleicht kann ich da sja demnächst auch mal mit so nem Thread feiern. Schließlich wird das vorerst die letzte bastel-Schlacht im Hause manic werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (20. Dezember 2004)

ich sags mal etwas deutlicher ... unter Umständen würde ich mich von dem Rahmen trennen ..... würde da auch gerne was nehmen, was ich im Shop verkaufe .....


----------



## Altitude (20. Dezember 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Dekadenter Singlespeed- Pimp...



Ich wurde gerufen...   

@TK
Poser


----------



## FuzzyLogic (20. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde gerufen...


Ach, bevor dein neustes Accessoire nicht fertig ist kannst du hier nicht mehr mitspielen


----------



## Altitude (20. Dezember 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, bevor dein neustes Accessoire nicht fertig ist kannst du hier nicht mehr mitspielen



Wenn Du wüsstests - armer Ungläubiger!


----------



## manic (20. Dezember 2004)

Phhh, Mainstream-Jünger! *ROFL*


----------



## TortureKing (5. Januar 2005)

Nachdem aber die dünnen Reifen in Schnee und Eis nicht so besonders taugen hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit die Crossreifen an das Fixie dran gebastelt.
Nun, nachdem ich das Rad auch beruflich täglich nutze habe ich das Fixie Land und Winterfein gemacht .... d.h. es ist jetzt für 3 Monate ein Freilaufrad mit Ritchey Crossreifen .... und ich muss Euch sagen ... ich liebe es :ja:






Campa Recort 52 T vorne
MipMip 18T hinten 
Miche Bahnkette
Benotto Stahl-Rahmen
Kaloy Stütze
Flite TT Sattel
Pinarello Vorbau
Nitto Moustache Lenker
DiaComp Bremshebel mit Duraace Innenleben (mußte basteln)
Campa Züge und Hüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (11. Januar 2005)

Fotos:


----------



## littledevil (11. Januar 2005)

schönes Bike! Nur der Lenker.. hmm


----------



## TortureKing (11. Januar 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> schönes Bike! Nur der Lenker.. hmm



Schweig Unwürdiger


----------



## mox (11. Januar 2005)

haste auch n Bild wo`s grade nach hinten rutscht und im Kanal untergeht?


----------



## littledevil (16. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Schweig Unwürdiger


vorerst ja


----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

.... ich hab mal wieder gebastelt .....

Einige erinnern sich das ich ja vor nem halben Jahr mal so ne dänische Büchse erstanden habe und daraus wollte ich schon immer ein Arbeitstier für normale Tage basteln ..... und nachdem die nordischen Völker immer etwas kaltblütig sind, mußte ich da etwas Feuer rein bringen .....











zuviel Feuer will aber gebremst werden .....











jaja ... ein Crosser mit Scheibenbremsen ...... naja, ein richtiger Crosser ist es nicht, eher ein "suburban commuter bikesystem" .... da kann man dann sowas schon mal verbauen ....







Noch ein Bild fürs Mippelchen und alles wird gut ......








Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Principia UCB
Steuersatz:.........Ritchey Skuzzy Pro
Gabel:................Surly 1x1
Lenker:..............Salsa BELL LAP CROSS LENKER
Vorbau:..............Salsa	
Bremsen:............Avid-Road-Disc
Bremsgriffe:........Campa Record 
Bremsgriffe:........Salsa CYCLOCROSS LEVERS
Züge:................Nokon
Kurbel:..............Shimano Deore LX 2005
Innenlager:........Shimano Deore LX 2005
Kette:...............Ein Test mit ner Point Kette
Ritzel:...............Mipmips Singlestar 16
Kettenspanner:..nn
Chain Cage:........nn
Sattelstütze:......Uno Kaloy (lag noch rum)
Sattel:...............Flite (was sonst)
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa GORDO CROSS FELGE 700c
Nabe HR:..........Shimano Deore 
Nabe VR:..........Shimano Deore 
Reifen:.............42ér Ritchey
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs


----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

und ganz noch


----------



## Beelzebub (4. März 2005)

fein,fein........ jetzt seh ich ihn auch mal fertig gg*


----------



## TortureKing (3. April 2005)

Mein momentan absolutes Sahnestückchen ..... von:












mit dem Namen






:LOVE: 






Das ist im Moment mein absolutes Lieblingsbike .... sehr feine Details wie abschraubbare Cantihalter, verschiebbare Ausfaller .... Stahl .... sehr agil aber trotzdem ruhig und steif ..... ein absoluter Traum .... und das alles für relativ wenig Geld.


Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Voodoo Wanga
Steuersatz:.........King
Gabel:................Surly Instigator
Lenker:..............Salsa Pro Moto 11°
Vorbau:..............Salsa CroMo
Bremsen:............Formula Extreme
Kurbel:..............Ritchey Pro
Innenlager:........Ritchey Pro
Kette:...............Wippermann
Ritzel:...............ACS
Sattelstütze:......Salsa
Sattel:...............Flite (was sonst)
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa GORDO 
Naben :............Surly
Reifen:.............Fat Alber 2,3
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs



Detailfotos liefere ich noch nach ....


----------



## TortureKing (3. April 2005)

und dann war da ja noch, die "Braut" :






Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Surly 1x1
Steuersatz:.........Ritchey 
Gabel:................Surly 1x1r
Lenker:..............Salsa Pro Moto 5°
Vorbau:..............Salsa 
Bremsen:............Formula Oro
Kurbel:..............Ritchey Pro
Innenlager:........Ritchey Pro
Kette:...............Wippermann
Ritzel:...............ACS
Sattelstütze:......Salsa
Sattel:............... SDG Bel Air
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa Delgado
Naben :............Surly 1x1
Reifen:.............Ritchey 2,3
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs









und dann noch beide zusammen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

